# Flat Creek PFA



## Peyton4106 (Oct 5, 2010)

I was going to be passing through this month and wanted to give flat creek a try one afternoon.  Was hoping to stick a pig.  Any advice?


----------



## lucky buck (Oct 12, 2010)

I had a Game and Fish Guy tell me that there were no hogs there only deer. Maybe try Bond Swamp Refuge up by Macon if your going to be that far up but check the regs to see if its gonna be open though.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 13, 2010)

On Monday afternoon we were at the dove fields on Flat Creek, and there hog tracks all over the dove fields and I mean ALL over.  I am talking just about every square foot on the fields where the dirt was soft.  And You could barely walk across a field for all the rooting going on.

I know it hasn't rained for a while so the tracks have accumulated.  But a lot of the rooting holes looked pretty fresh.  I am told they are out there mostly after midnight and what we saw was a long way from any woods so that's probably correct.


----------



## chuck14 (Oct 13, 2010)

When I hunted it the past few years, I'd see some early in the year, but as hunting traffic picked up, they'd disappear.


----------



## joe wiechec (Oct 14, 2010)

I just saw one walking through the new archery range last week.
 Hogs are there year round just need to get in the thick stuff.


----------



## chuck14 (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool. I didn't know they added an archery range.


----------



## quackman (Oct 15, 2010)

("I had a Game and Fish Guy tell me that there were no hogs there only deer"), Lucky Buck I do not know who you talked to but he does not know what he is talking about, just ask any DNR presonnel that works on Flat Creek, there are hogs all over it!!    They need killin, only good hog is a dead one!


----------



## lucky buck (Oct 16, 2010)

Now that I know there are hogs and an archery range I'll try and stop by and check this place out. What can you guys tell me about the range?


----------



## basslure (Oct 18, 2010)

the archery range has shots from 20 yards to 50 yards, there is also a 3d range with twelve targets located there. And there are plenty of hogs on this area


----------

